# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  الضغوط والمشاكل الحياتية

## ديدي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**عزيزى د/عادل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**لدى الكثير اود قوله ولكنى الان سوف اكتفى بالتعبير عن سعادتى بالانضمام الى هذا المنتدى الذى اجد فيه العمل الرائع* *فكثير وددت الاشتراك فى عمل رائع مثل هذا العمل**اما عن موضوعك المطروح سؤال وجواب فى الامراض النفسيه**فلا استطيع الا ان اجيبك بانه ربما اتى الجميع فى وقت مناسب جداااا فكثرة الضغوط التى يتعرض لها شبابنا فى هذه الحياة وانا واحده منهم. جعلتنا فى امس الحاجة الى من يسمعنا ويرشدنا بطريقه صحيحه وعلميه وودودة كما لاحظت من رودو حضرتك على اعضاء المنتدى**فانا على حد علمى انه هذه الطريقه من مهارات الطبيب النفسى* *ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع وسوف يكون لى مشاركه اخرى قريبا ان شاء الله فالاسئله والمشاكل ما اكثرها ادعو من الله ان يعينك ويوفقك**السلام عليكم*

----------


## khaled555

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن فعلا في هذا العصر اصبحنا بحاجة الى من ينصحنا في الامور النفسية 
وبارك الله بالدكتور عادل على جهودة الطيبة معنا

----------


## د.عادل

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم**عزيزى د/عادل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**لدى الكثير اود قوله ولكنى الان سوف اكتفى بالتعبير عن سعادتى بالانضمام الى هذا المنتدى الذى اجد فيه العمل الرائع* *فكثير وددت الاشتراك فى عمل رائع مثل هذا العمل**اما عن موضوعك المطروح سؤال وجواب فى الامراض النفسيه**فلا استطيع الا ان اجيبك بانه ربما اتى الجميع فى وقت مناسب جداااا فكثرة الضغوط التى يتعرض لها شبابنا فى هذه الحياة وانا واحده منهم. جعلتنا فى امس الحاجة الى من يسمعنا ويرشدنا بطريقه صحيحه وعلميه وودودة كما لاحظت من رودو حضرتك على اعضاء المنتدى**فانا على حد علمى انه هذه الطريقه من مهارات الطبيب النفسى* *ولك جزيل الشكر على هذا العمل الرائع وسوف يكون لى مشاركه اخرى قريبا ان شاء الله فالاسئله والمشاكل ما اكثرها ادعو من الله ان يعينك ويوفقك**السلام عليكم*


ارحب بكي dedey في المنتدى
واتمنى الا تفارقينا ابداً
بس فين السـؤوال؟؟
 ::

----------


## د.عادل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> نحن فعلا في هذا العصر اصبحنا بحاجة الى من ينصحنا في الامور النفسية 
> وبارك الله بالدكتور عادل على جهودة الطيبة معنا


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن في المنتدى يساعد بعضنا البعض فجميعنا اخوان واخوات.
وادعو الله للجميع بدوام الصحة وراحة البال.

----------


## ديدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزى د/عادل السلام عليك ورحمه الله وبركاته
اشكرك جدااااا على ترحيبك بى وان شاء الله مش راح افارقكم ابدا لانى سعيده جدااااا بوجودى معكم فى المنتدى .ِ

----------


## ديدي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
عزيزى د/ عادل السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جدااااا على ردك الوافى وعلى اهتمامك

----------


## د.عادل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> عزيزى د/ عادل السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك جدااااا على ردك الوافى وعلى اهتمامك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الشكر لكي يا اخت ديدي على مشاركاتك الفعالة بالمنتدى وتواجدك الملحوظ خلال الفترة القليلة التي سجلتي بها في المنتدى.
اتمنى ان تستمري دائماً معنا.
تقبلي تحياتي وتقديري.

----------


## ديدي

عزيزى د/ عادل اشكرك على تشجيعك لى
بس يارب ما تزهقش من اسئلتى يمكن تكون كتيره شويه
ربنا يعينك على اعضاء المنتدى
  ::

----------


## بهجه

الحمد لله لقد استطعت المشاركه والدخول .

رسالتي هذه اوجهها الى الدكتور عادل راجيه منه مساعدتي في تجاوز الوضع الصعب الذي اعاني منه فأنا بأمس الحاجه للمساعده . رجائي يادكتور لا تتركتي وساعدني فأنت الوحيد الذي ألجا له بعد الله سبحانه.
ارجو ان تتم مراسلتي عن طريق ايميلي الخاص وليس عن طريق المنتدى

تحياتي

----------


## د.عادل

> الحمد لله لقد استطعت المشاركه والدخول .
> 
> رسالتي هذه اوجهها الى الدكتور عادل راجيه منه مساعدتي في تجاوز الوضع الصعب الذي اعاني منه فأنا بأمس الحاجه للمساعده . رجائي يادكتور لا تتركتي وساعدني فأنت الوحيد الذي ألجا له بعد الله سبحانه.
> ارجو ان تتم مراسلتي عن طريق ايميلي الخاص وليس عن طريق المنتدى
> 
> تحياتي


وصلني ايميلك اختي العزيزة 
ورددت عليه
انتهز الفرصة وارحب بكي في المنتدى.   ::  
واتمنى ان نقرء مشاركاتك ونستفيد منها.
لكي خالص التحية والتقدير.

----------


## بهجه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو ان تقبلوني ضيفه خفيفه عليكم 
تحياتي للجميع

----------


## بهجه

السلام عليكم دكتورنا الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير على مساعدتك والوقوف بجانبنا في حين لم نجد من يسمعنا لنشكي له همومنا وتساؤلاتنا.

لا تنساني فأنا بأنتظارك واعلم ان وقوفك بجانبي يعني لي الكثير
تحياتي وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## boukybouky

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحياة أصبحت مليئة بالضغوط التي 

تجعلنا نشعر بصعوبة التأقلم معها 

و هنا سؤالي هل يوجد تدريبات للياقة النفسية 

كما هو الحال مع بقية الجسم ؟؟؟ 

بمعني كيف يدرب الإنسان نفسه لتحمل الضغوط أكثر 

هل يوجد تدريبات لزيادة قدرة الإنسان للإحتفاظ بهدوءه؟؟؟؟

كل الشكر لك د/ عادل مقدماً و ربنا يديك الصبر علي أسئلتنا

تقبل تحياتي,,*

----------


## د.عادل

> الحياة أصبحت مليئة بالضغوط التي تجعلنا نشعر بصعوبة التأقلم معها 
> و هنا سؤالي هل يوجد تدريبات للياقة النفسية 
> كما هو الحال مع بقية الجسم ؟؟؟ 
> بمعني كيف يدرب الإنسان نفسه لتحمل الضغوط أكثر 
> هل يوجد تدريبات لزيادة قدرة الإنسان للإحتفاظ بهدوءه؟؟؟؟


لتحمل الضغوط والمشاكل الحياتية عدت طرق وتختلف من شخص لاخر ومن مشكلة لاخرى.
فيجب التفكر في حل المشاكل وكيفية التعامل معها، والا اي محاولات اخرى ستكون هروب من الموقف وحل مؤقت.
وما تقصديه من تدريبات: هي تمارين الاسترخاء والتأمل، ومحاولةعدم التفكير فيما يعكر الصفو ويجعلنا دائماً نبكي على اللبن المسكوب.

بل علينا دائماً التفائل والنظر للغد على انه الامل والمستقبل ، وانه افضل مما فات.

قناعتنا باننا لا نستطيع تحمل الحياة ومشاكلها قد يحبط من إرادتنا وعزيمتنا، مما يقوقعنا بمشاكلنا ولا نرى غيرها. لذا علينا النظر للحياة بصورة اجمل، وللمشاكل بان لها حل اكيد، والضغوط ستنتهي بالصبر والإستعانة والتوكل على الله.

ادعو الله ان تكون ايامنا جميعاً كلها افراح وسعادة

وتقبلوا تحياتي

----------

